# Your chihuahua's weight & age



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

Ok, I thought this might be interesting to see how much our chi's weigh & how old they are 

Odie was 2 on May 19/2012 and weighs in at 4.6 pounds


----------



## proudpeyotemama (Feb 20, 2012)

Ote will be one on August 9th and she is currently 2.6 lbs.


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey was 2 on 01/22/12. She weighs between 3.12 and 3.6lb. She fluctuates depending on how much she eats.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Lol,Missy is 2 yrs 10 months old,weighs 7 pounds


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Zoe is over 5 not sure of her real age but 10lbs.
Holly was born Nov 15 2011 and weighs 2lbs.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Hope-21 months, 3.8 lbs. 
Ruby-20 months, 4.0 lbs.
Eden-17 months, 3.6 lbs.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Chloe is 15 weeks and she weighs 2.6 pounds.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dexter is gonna be 4 yrs old in august and is 9 pounder burger :lol:


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

last week at 21 week chili was 3.5 lbs.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

Betsy was wieghed at the vets last thursday ,she's 12 weeks and weighs 31b,the breeder said she will only be about 41b fully grown!think that's not really a good prediction lol,karen


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

On May 12 Miya was almost 8 mos and weighs 5.50 lbs.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> Chloe is 15 weeks and she weighs 2.6 pounds.


I am so curious to see what Chloe looks like and how much she weighs in about 6 mos. I hope you're still on the forums


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Tiffany, I have to just interrupt the thread to say that I cannot believe how grown up Miya looks in your siggy pic. What happened to your baby?? She looks like a regular girl now!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Midgie is 6 years old & almost 7 lbs.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> I am so curious to see what Chloe looks like and how much she weighs in about 6 mos. I hope you're still on the forums


I'm really curious, too! Right now she's charting 4.5-5lbs. But she hasn't followed the chart at all. When I got her she was charting 3.5-4lbs. I will be happy regardless of her size, but I just hope it's within the standard. I'm guessing 5 pounds if you do that double the weight at 12 weeks thing. She had a big growth spurt between 10-12 weeks, but it's slowed down since. We've had her for 6 weeks. The first 3 weeks she gained 11 ounces. The second 3 weeks she's only gained 3 ounces! I'm sure she'll have another growth spurt though.


----------



## AesirsAmanda (Mar 19, 2012)

Xombie is just over 3 months and weighed 2.4lbs at his last checkup a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie about 8 years old 8 pounds 12 oz
Gonzo, about 4 years old 7 pounds
Lexxi about 7 years old 8 pounds
Billy 3 years old 6 pounds 5 oz
Tico about 14/16 years old 4 pounds 10 oz
Smoke 2 years old 7 pounds 14 oz
Pepper 2 years old 5 pounds 10 oz
Marmalade (chi/corgi mix) about 6 years old 12 pounds 15 oz
Twiggy 3 years old 2 pound 14 oz
Delilah about 3 years old 5 pounds 14 oz
Isis (Rat Terrier) one year old 11 pounds
Chumley (Chi/basenji mix) about one year old 12 pounds 3 oz
Sherman (Chi/weenie) 10 months old 9 pounds 9 oz
Babushka about 9 months old 5 pounds 5 oz
Abby (chi/weenie) about 2 years old 7 pounds 5 oz
Pepe about 3 years old 4 pounds 9 oz
Puppies almost 4 months old
Bruizer 4 pound 14 oz
Moose 4 pounds 4.5 oz
Sabu 4 pound 4 oz
They didn't weigh Parker yesterday, it wouldn't have been very acurate, but the last time I weighed her, she was 3 pound 8 oz


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey Lyn will be 2 on August 18th and is 6 pounds.
Sohpia Ray is 1 (unsure of exact birth date) and is 4 pounds and 5 ounces.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby is almost 8 months and just over four and half pounds.


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Reggie about 8 years old 8 pounds 12 oz
> Gonzo, about 4 years old  7 pounds
> Lexxi about 7 years old 8 pounds
> Billy 3 years old 6 pounds 5 oz
> ...


Wow!!! you have a large pack... I love their names


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Milo is 18 weeks and 3.75 lbs.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

Carlos was 1 on St.Paddy's Day and weighs 5.3 pounds.


----------



## okchic (May 4, 2012)

I just realized my ticker is not set correctly! I will have to see how to change it... hmmm.. I had trouble getting it on here already!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Stella is a year and a half and weighs between 6 and 7lbs (Not sure... I need to weigh her!)


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Bella is *8 months *and weighs 2.8kg or *6lbs*

Chiko is *8 months *and weighs 2.5kg or *5.5lbs*

Oliver is *7 months *and weighs 1.6kg or *3.7lbs*


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

Luxie is one week shy of being 9 months old and she weighs 3.6 lbs. She's been this weight for a while now


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe will be 5 month tomorrow. She has charted exactly so I am goin to say she is somewhere close to 2 lbs 14 oz. She will be weighted tomorrow and I will post her weight.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Tiffany, I have to just interrupt the thread to say that I cannot believe how grown up Miya looks in your siggy pic. What happened to your baby?? She looks like a regular girl now!


I know Karen  She was so dainty just a month or two ago. My baby is a teenager. She's grown quite a bit hasn't she?



ljwilson said:


> I'm really curious, too! Right now she's charting 4.5-5lbs. But she hasn't followed the chart at all. When I got her she was charting 3.5-4lbs. I will be happy regardless of her size, but I just hope it's within the standard. I'm guessing 5 pounds if you do that double the weight at 12 weeks thing. She had a big growth spurt between 10-12 weeks, but it's slowed down since. We've had her for 6 weeks. The first 3 weeks she gained 11 ounces. The second 3 weeks she's only gained 3 ounces! I'm sure she'll have another growth spurt though.


..She sounds JUST like Miya  The expected she'd be no more than 3lbs..YEA RIGHT! She' so long, tall, and muscular. It's crazy how much Chloe looks like Miya when she was that little so I am wondering if Chloe may have the same build? Can't wait to find out!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

teetee said:


> I know Karen  She was so dainty just a month or two ago. My baby is a teenager. She's grown quite a bit hasn't she?


Her face just looks grown up, more like my girls, and less like a baby!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Harley is 17months and weighs 4.6lbs, and is 8.5" tall at the shoulder.
Bambi is 15 months and weighs 4.4lbs, and 8" tall.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

Mona Lisa is 7 months old and weighs 2.5 lbs - charting to be 3 to 3 1/2 lbs full grown.

her mother, Moma Mia (or Moma Sieta) is 2 years old and is 5 lbs (a little chubby momma!)


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu is almost 4 1/2 years old and last time she was weighed a couple of months ago she was 6lbs 1oz, but I think she weighs a little more now.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hershey is 1 year and 8 months old and a chuncky little sausage at 4.4 lbs.

Nilla is 7 months old and is 5.3 lbs. She's taller and longer than Hershey now.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

Eva is almost 6 months and 4.2 lbs
Gir (chi/dash mix) is 8 months and 10.5 lbs


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

My girl is a year and a half, and I haven't had her weighed in awhile, but I'm guessing it hasn't changed since she was 4.5 lbs.


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

*Olivia is 3yrs old and is 5.1lbs

Hotchi and Knuckles are litter mates and both turned 2 in April. Hotchi is 4.4 and Knuckles is 4.8 but is a little over weight and could use some more excersise lol *


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

Paco is 8 months and weighs 5 pounds. He is lean and mean..well not mean but he is frisky!! LOL


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

teetee said:


> ..She sounds JUST like Miya  The expected she'd be no more than 3lbs..YEA RIGHT! She' so long, tall, and muscular. It's crazy how much Chloe looks like Miya when she was that little so I am wondering if Chloe may have the same build? Can't wait to find out!


Yeah, the chart has been very off for us. She's already getting that lanky teenager look! It seems too early. Where did my puppy go? My mom saw her today for the first time in about a month. She said that she looks so much bigger.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

tillie will be 1 on 05/07/12 and she weighs 7lbs  x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

BG is 2 and weighs 6.7lbs
Sonny needs to be weighed as he has passed BG but last weight at 7 months was 6.3


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Keona is is 2yrs and is 4.7lb Myami is 1yrs and is 6lb she is quite a chunky girl


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja - 4 years 10 months old == 8 lbs
Baby-Love - 6 years 5 months old == 5.8 lbs 

Beau - 1 year 5 months old == 3 lbs 
Prada- 3 years 11 months old == 9 lbs (over weight)


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

mojo is 8weeks and 1day and weights 1pound 6ounces was at vets today xx


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Alright, I guessed 2 lbs 14 oz but she was weighed today...... 3 lbs 1 oz at 20 weeks.


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

Chloe is 5 years and is 8lbs
Lucy turned 1 year today and is 9.4lbs
Toby is 2 and is 6.6lbs
Dexter is 5 months and is 2.6lb


----------



## NachoPup (Jan 16, 2011)

Mo is 3 months and I just weighed him in at 2 pounds 1.5 oz. Nachos is almost 3 years old and somewhere over 10 pounds!


----------



## just cindy (Aug 30, 2010)

My vet was hoping Odie would at least weigh 5 lbs.I don't think he will ever to that unless overweight and I have to make sure he don't get that way cause he has been diagnosed with Legg perths disease (sp)? so I don't want him to carry any extra weight


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

My baby luv lucky is 1 pound and 10oz at 11 weeks....is that ok? I'm a first time mommy here


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Daisy May is over 3lbs. I weighed her on my postage scale and it only goes up to 3lbs.


----------



## Chlojo (Dec 10, 2011)

Princess was born 3rd December 2011 and weighs 2lbs, although I am working to try and get this up to around 3lb!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Chlojo said:


> Princess was born 3rd December 2011 and weighs 2lbs, although I am working to try and get this up to around 3lb!


Tiny adorable Princess! Kalisee was born April 8th, 2012 and is 1.300 kgs ..thats about 2.8 pounds.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Sugar is 9 months and is 3 and a half pounds, has been this weight for weeks now. 
Spice is 16 weeks and is 3lbs, she's bigger than I thought she wud be, I think she might be a bigger adult than Sugar, which is surprising as she was so tiny wen I first saw her and Sugar was a big chunky puppy wen I first saw her! 
They both hav short legs and compact bodies so I think they will both look small no matter how much they weigh. 

Is 3lbs big for 16 weeks?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby was about 3.2 lbs at 16 weeks. He's 4.8 lbs now and will probably be 5.5 lbs full grown. So I think she will end up being larger than sugar for sure b


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Toby was about 3.2 lbs at 16 weeks. He's 4.8 lbs now and will probably be 5.5 lbs full grown. So I think she will end up being larger than sugar for sure b


That will be interesting as her breeder was convinced she wud stay tiny and tried to charge more for her because of her size! She was so tiny wen I 1st met her at 8 weeks, but she eats like a horse so since I've has her she's bloomed lol. 

I don't mind at all if she is bigger, it's just interesting how wrong the breeder got it! And ppl I know always said Sugar was gonna be a big chihuahua wen I first got her as she was a chubby puppy but she's hardly grown since she was 16 weeks!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> Sugar is 9 months and is 3 and a half pounds, has been this weight for weeks now.
> Spice is 16 weeks and is 3lbs, she's bigger than I thought she wud be, I think she might be a bigger adult than Sugar, which is surprising as she was so tiny wen I first saw her and Sugar was a big chunky puppy wen I first saw her!
> They both hav short legs and compact bodies so I think they will both look small no matter how much they weigh.
> 
> Is 3lbs big for 16 weeks?


I don't think so. Chloe is 2 lbs and 15 oz, so almost 3 pounds. She is 16 weeks old and she is tiny! She's very thin. I don't think she'll be bigger than the standard limit of 6 pounds. I'm guessing she'll be 5 pounds. 

What really matters is if her weight is healthy for her size. You should be able to feel her ribs, but not see them.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Her age is in my siggy and she weighs 6.5 lbs.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

ljwilson said:


> I don't think so. Chloe is 2 lbs and 15 oz, so almost 3 pounds. She is 16 weeks old and she is tiny! She's very thin. I don't think she'll be bigger than the standard limit of 6 pounds. I'm guessing she'll be 5 pounds.
> 
> What really matters is if her weight is healthy for her size. You should be able to feel her ribs, but not see them.


See I really don't know, like she was tiny wen I got her at 10 weeks she was 1.75lbs and looked so small! But she eats like a wee pig and has put on loads of weight since I got her, u def can't see her ribs, can't really feel them either tho. Can puppies that age be over weight? My vet told me to just feed her as much as she will eat but she is v greedy.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm glad I'm not the only one with a very greedy pup,seems I can't fill her ,she's on 5oz of raw a day which should be enough ,no signs of worms ,so must be just greedy due to her age ,she's 14 weeks now,karen


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> See I really don't know, like she was tiny wen I got her at 10 weeks she was 1.75lbs and looked so small! But she eats like a wee pig and has put on loads of weight since I got her, u def can't see her ribs, can't really feel them either tho. Can puppies that age be over weight? My vet told me to just feed her as much as she will eat but she is v greedy.


Toby eats as much as he wants, but he is so uninterested in food that I have to constantly force him to eat anything. He is definitely not an over-eater. If I notice him beginning to gain weight, I will start portioning his food. Right now, though, he is a bit too skinny. I just want him to eat!!

Some dogs are just naturally little piggies! They will eat as much as you give them. Those types of dogs need to be monitored to ensure that they are only eating what they need to be healthy. Once they gain too much weight, it is very difficult to get them to lose it. I would start watching how much she is getting starting now. Stop the weight gain before it becomes a big problem. You should be able to feel her ribs, but not see them.


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Prince - 16 weeks - 2 lb and 6.80 oz
Diamond 9 months - 8 lb and 11.33 oz


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Cricket was born 12-2006 and weighs 4.2 lbs.
We don't know what day she was born, and I told my husband we needed to pick a day so we could have a party. He says, She's a Christmas baby! lol Men!


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> See I really don't know, like she was tiny wen I got her at 10 weeks she was 1.75lbs and looked so small! But she eats like a wee pig and has put on loads of weight since I got her, u def can't see her ribs, can't really feel them either tho. Can puppies that age be over weight? My vet told me to just feed her as much as she will eat but she is v greedy.


Personally, I wouldn't free feed. This is one of those things that people have different opinions on. I feel like if your dog can regulate what she eats then it's fine, but if a dog will be overweight due to eating too much then I wouldn't do it. Chloe loves food, so I have to regulate what she eats. WE had to up her food recently though because she got thin because she's been growing so much.


----------



## LittleBean (May 17, 2012)

Haru is 3 months old and she weighs 3lbs (1.5kg - that's all I remember, but not in pounds  ) I wonder if she will be a big girl :toothy8:




SugarChi said:


> See I really don't know, like she was tiny wen I got her at 10 weeks she was 1.75lbs and looked so small! But she eats like a wee pig and has put on loads of weight since I got her, u def can't see her ribs, can't really feel them either tho. Can puppies that age be over weight? My vet told me to just feed her as much as she will eat but she is v greedy.


My vet told me chi's are very prone to over-weight-ness (Yes I did just make that word up haha). I would definitely proportion her food. We have a stirct-ish feeding schedule for Haru. Once around 7am, again around noon, and again around 5-6. I don't think we're guna change anything. If you're going you leave food out all the time, make sure it's just a tiny bit...like a doggy snack size meal.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Diesel will be a year old July 16th...He's a whopping 2 lbs and 12 ozs.

Gracie is 2 years old, and she is almost 6 lbs.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is AKC papered purebred longcoat of almost 4 years. She is right at breed standard max of 6 pounds. We are being careful with her food consumption as she looks good right now.


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Our boy Charlie is a skinny tin ribs, he is 16 months but only weighs 3lb 12oz, he is very delicately boned though. He has food down all the time so eats when he wants so it's not that we starve him. It does worry me that his ribs are visable though.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

My newest Chi Eavie is about 2.5 years old and weighs 7 pounds.


----------



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Bella is 1 yr 4 months and she is 2.9lbs. HUGE. haha...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Wagerboy said:


> Bella is 1 yr 4 months and she is 2.9lbs. HUGE. haha...


Pretty sure I'd be terrified to have a dog that small!!! LOL.


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

We were at vets yesterday , lucky who is almost about 13 weeks is at 1.85 pound. Is this normal?


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I think that's perfectly normal as long as his eatting a balance diet and his rib are not visible. Lucky is just on the smaller side of the chihuahua growth chart. Take a look at this it might help set you at ease. 

Chihuahua Puppy Growth Chart

Just know these grow charts are not always accurate. Although up until now it has been right on target for my pup Prince.


----------



## Mommy2Odin (Jun 13, 2012)

Wow-I have a "giant" Chi on my hands I guess.lol. He's 10weeks and 2 days and weighs 3lbs and 14oz! Almost 4lbs!


----------



## Goldylocks (Jun 26, 2011)

Definitly sounds like a giant compared to my Chi's


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dazy is 8 1/2 lbs.(she is on a strict diet right now) And Lulubelle is 6 1/2 lbs.
Dazy should be weighing in at no more than 7 lbs. and I have had to put her on a different food which should help. Her old food was good quality, but she was gaining on it.


----------



## LaceyBlue (Jun 25, 2012)

I havent weighed her myself yet. But when Lacey's previous owner gave her to me she told me that she was 8 lbs or less. She is 2 years old. 

I have since put her on a better diet so we shall see what she is the next time I weigh her.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Axle is 11 months old (where did that time go?) and is about 2.2 kg or 4.5lb

Chloe is 9 months old and is about 2kg or around 4lb

Winston is 16 weeks old today and is 1.2 kg or 2.5 lb - breeder thinks he's going to be a small but stocky 2kg adult.


----------

